

Ask HN: Trying to find recent blog post comparing X11/vim on OS X vs. Linux - alexkarpowitsch

read this late last night, can't find it now.<p>an individual had a blog post comparing his experience using x11/vim on OS X vs. using what's available on Linux. He had a more favorable experience using Linux after transitioning from OS X.<p>Really wish I had bookmarked it, can't find it now.
======
alexkarpowitsch
never mind, found it - <http://oilq.org/fr/node/15240>

~~~
edw
What's the deal? That's not the original URL. This is:

<http://cloudhead.io/2011/04/18/why-osx-doesnt-cut-it/>

Did that site get the author's permission to post it elsewhere?

